# Gigabyte m6900 v2 mostly not working

## Sudrien

Gigabyte m6900 v2 mostly not working

It's been a long time since I've nneded the forum for a hardware issue...

So - Gigabyte m6900 v2, a usb gaming mouse, and an older Logitech so I can actually have a working mouse on this box.

Noted behavior:

random clicking

vertical movement much faster than horizontal

scroll wheel doesn't seem to be responding

I don't know if this is a need-to-reassign buttons issue or what - but here is the data I know to give:

```
[ 1359.478216] usb 2-1.2: new full-speed USB device number 4 using ehci-pci

[ 1359.571943] usb 2-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=e0ff, idProduct=0005

[ 1359.571948] usb 2-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[ 1359.571951] usb 2-1.2: Product: USB Device

[ 1359.571953] usb 2-1.2: Manufacturer: Areson

[ 1359.572337] input: Areson USB Device as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.2/2-1.2:1.0/input/input23

[ 1359.574936] input: Areson USB Device as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.2/2-1.2:1.1/input/input24

[ 1359.575118] hid-generic 0003:E0FF:0005.0004: input,hiddev0,hidraw0: USB HID v1.00 Keyboard [Areson USB Device] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.2/input1

```

```
xinput  --list

⎡ Virtual core pointer                       id=2   [master pointer  (3)]

⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                 id=4   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ Areson USB Device                          id=10   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ Areson USB Device                          id=11   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ Logitech USB Mouse                         id=12   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎣ Virtual core keyboard                      id=3   [master keyboard (2)]

    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                id=5   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                               id=6   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                               id=7   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Logitech USB Keyboard                      id=8   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Logitech USB Keyboard                      id=9   [slave  keyboard (3)]
```

```
xinput  --list-props 10

Device 'Areson USB Device':

   Device Enabled (141):   1

   Coordinate Transformation Matrix (143):   1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000

   Device Accel Profile (263):   0

   Device Accel Constant Deceleration (264):   1.000000

   Device Accel Adaptive Deceleration (265):   1.000000

   Device Accel Velocity Scaling (266):   10.000000

   Device Product ID (258):   57599, 5

   Device Node (259):   "/dev/input/event16"

   Evdev Axis Inversion (267):   0, 0

   Evdev Axes Swap (269):   0

   Axis Labels (270):   "Rel X" (151), "Rel Y" (152), "Rel Vert Wheel" (274)

   Button Labels (275):   "Button Left" (144), "Button Middle" (145), "Button Right" (146), "Button Wheel Up" (147), "Button Wheel Down" (148), "Button Horiz Wheel Left" (149), "Button Horiz Wheel Right" (150), "Button Side" (272), "Button Extra" (273), "Button Unknown" (271), "Button Unknown" (271), "Button Unknown" (271), "Button Unknown" (271)

   Evdev Middle Button Emulation (276):   0

   Evdev Middle Button Timeout (277):   50

   Evdev Third Button Emulation (278):   0

   Evdev Third Button Emulation Timeout (279):   1000

   Evdev Third Button Emulation Button (280):   3

   Evdev Third Button Emulation Threshold (281):   20

   Evdev Wheel Emulation (282):   0

   Evdev Wheel Emulation Axes (283):   0, 0, 4, 5

   Evdev Wheel Emulation Inertia (284):   10

   Evdev Wheel Emulation Timeout (285):   200

   Evdev Wheel Emulation Button (286):   4

   Evdev Drag Lock Buttons (287):   0
```

```
xinput  --list-props 11

Device 'Areson USB Device':

   Device Enabled (141):   1

   Coordinate Transformation Matrix (143):   1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000

   Device Accel Profile (263):   0

   Device Accel Constant Deceleration (264):   1.000000

   Device Accel Adaptive Deceleration (265):   1.000000

   Device Accel Velocity Scaling (266):   10.000000

   Device Product ID (258):   57599, 5

   Device Node (259):   "/dev/input/event18"

   Evdev Axis Inversion (267):   0, 0

   Evdev Axes Swap (269):   0

   Axis Labels (270):   "Rel X" (151), "Rel Y" (152), "Rel Horiz Wheel" (289)

   Button Labels (275):   "Button 0" (288), "Button Unknown" (271), "Button Unknown" (271), "Button Wheel Up" (147), "Button Wheel Down" (148), "Button Horiz Wheel Left" (149), "Button Horiz Wheel Right" (150)

   Evdev Middle Button Emulation (276):   0

   Evdev Middle Button Timeout (277):   50

   Evdev Third Button Emulation (278):   0

   Evdev Third Button Emulation Timeout (279):   1000

   Evdev Third Button Emulation Button (280):   3

   Evdev Third Button Emulation Threshold (281):   20

   Evdev Wheel Emulation (282):   0

   Evdev Wheel Emulation Axes (283):   0, 0, 4, 5

   Evdev Wheel Emulation Inertia (284):   10

   Evdev Wheel Emulation Timeout (285):   200

   Evdev Wheel Emulation Button (286):   4

   Evdev Drag Lock Buttons (287):   0
```

----------

